# Nehru Place open on sunday ??



## harryneopotter (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi guys ...i want to ask if any one of u knows that Nehru Place market is open on sundays ?? I have to buy some misc stuff like UPS and headphone. 

 If any one have u ever shopped on sundays ...Does SMC international opens on sunday ? AFAIK it DOES. Plz confirm if u can.


----------



## ranjan2001 (Nov 2, 2008)

Market is officially closed but some smaller shops along with random dealers who are getting some bulk supply on sunday open shops there.


----------

